# Phrag. St. Rich



## gonewild (Nov 14, 2006)

It was supposed to be white.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 14, 2006)

Disappointed? But it is very beautiful. I like it a lot!


----------



## Marco (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm with Dot. I love the color on this one.


----------



## Dantheman (Nov 14, 2006)

that a really nice colour


----------



## Greenpaph (Nov 15, 2006)

I agree with all said!

Beautiful!

thanks


----------



## Ayreon (Nov 15, 2006)

Very nice.


----------



## Heather (Nov 15, 2006)

The spotting is very, very cool. Very.


(Lazy at 5am, who're the parents?)


----------



## phrag guy (Nov 15, 2006)

looks good ,get a yellow besseae and make a cross.Or send me some of the pollen
richteri x St Ouen


----------



## Ron-NY (Nov 15, 2006)

might not have been what you expected but it looks like a keeper to me


----------



## Gideon (Nov 15, 2006)

Stunning, I love the colour


----------



## gonewild (Nov 16, 2006)

SlipperFan said:


> Disappointed? But it is very beautiful. I like it a lot!



No I'm not disappointed, it really is nice. But the picture the seller showed me was white. It is a first blooming seedling originating from OZ.


----------



## gonewild (Nov 16, 2006)

phrag guy said:


> looks good ,get a yellow besseae and make a cross.Or send me some of the pollen
> richteri x St Ouen



It would be nice on a yellow besseae. Don't know about sending pollen across the border?


----------



## lienluu (Nov 16, 2006)

Hi Lance,

Do you happen to know the clonal names of the parents used?

Thanks
Lien


----------



## Park Bear (Nov 16, 2006)

that is wonderful!!!


----------



## gonewild (Nov 16, 2006)

lienluu said:


> Hi Lance,
> 
> Do you happen to know the clonal names of the parents used?
> 
> ...



The clonal parentage is:
Phrag. (richteri 'Styling' x St. Ouen 'Sweet ice'). 
It is cross Z5502.


----------



## lienluu (Nov 16, 2006)

Hi Lance,

That's what I thought, that the St. Ouen parent was 'Sweet Ice'. Terry has used this clone a lot for his "white" phrag breeding. This is the Sweet Ice clone:

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?p=18279#post18279


----------



## e-spice (Nov 17, 2006)

Extremely nice and very unusual.

e-spice


----------



## patrix (Nov 17, 2006)

looks like something that would grow on the moon-really cool


----------



## Bolero (Nov 17, 2006)

I wouldn't be disappointed with that one.

It is beautiful, great form and colour. Well done!


----------



## John M (Nov 18, 2006)

That is beautiful! I love the colour; even if it isn't white. Make me crave lemon sorbet!


----------



## Barbara (Nov 26, 2006)

Nice. Such a delicate colour. Very charming:clap:


----------



## Rick (Nov 27, 2006)

I think that color and paterning is unique. I realy like the red necklace along the edge of the lip.


----------

